# Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee :D



## Free78 (30. November 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

möchte mich hier mal wieder mit nem Reisebericht zu Wort melden.

Wir (3 Pädagogen aus der Jugendhilfe) waren vom 10-13 November 2005 bei Knurri und Bernd in Meschendorf an der Mecklenburgischen Ostseeküste um uns in Sachen Brandungs- und Bootangeln mal richtig auszutoben.

Ein erster angepeilter Termin im September war leider nicht zustande gekommen, umso mehr wurmte uns der tolle Bericht der beiden Bayern, die an dem ehemals von uns angepeilten Wochenende unten waren 

Nach einigen Vorbereitungen (Pilker kaufen, Markerboje nach Anleitung von Franz(Vielen Dank!) bauen und alte Knüppel aus dem Keller ausgraben) starteten wir am Freitags am 10.11 morgens um 7 Uhr in Köln und nahmen konsequent Fahrt auf in Richtung unseres 650 KM entfernten Reiseziels.
Es gelang mir (Nichtraucher) doch glatt meine beiden rauchenden Kollegen auf nur 2 Pausen zu drücken und so erreichten wir nach einem Aldieinkauf, einem Besuch beim Wattwurm (Angelladen) und der Kurverwaltung in Rerik, gegen 14 Uhr unser Domizil in Meschendorf. 

Nach einer herzlichen Begrüßung durch Knurri, Bernd und seine Frau bezogen wir unseren Teil des Hauses. Unser Reich bestand aus 2,5 nett eingerichteten Zimmern mit insgesamt 2 Betten, 2 Schlafsofas, einem schönen Kamin, einer Eßecke mit Kühl- Gefrierkombination und einem Fernseher. Außerdem einem gemeinsamen Bad und Gemeinschaftsküche.

Nachdem wir unsere Klamotten notdürftig ausgepackt und die Angeln vorbereitet hatten ging es gegen 16 Uhr an den nur 200 m entfernten Strand. Knurri und Bernd zeigten uns einige geeignete Brandungsstellen und schon waren die Ruten im Wasser. Wir fischten bis etwa 23.30 Uhr und konnten zusammen 4 schöne Dorsche auf Wattwurm verhaften.
Als Abendbrot gab es Rotwein mit Fleischwurst, Brot und einem nicht unerheblichen Anteil Sand am Strand    

Nach einer recht kurzen Nacht mußten wir dann leider feststellen das das Wetter unverändert schlecht war und wir an unserem ersten von 2 vollen Tagen nicht mit den Booten rausfahren konnten. Also sind wir losgefahren um uns nach einer geeigneten Brandungsangelstelle umzuschauen. Wir überlegten kurz uns in Rerik auf die Seebrücke zu stellen, verwarfen diesen Gedankengang aber als wir die Angler dort Schulter an Schulter stehend sahen.
Nach kurzer Zeit entschlossen wir uns dann zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf an der Teufelsschlucht zu angeln. Dort hatten wir dann in der Zeit von 10 bis 17 Uhr ein eher mageres Ergebnis mit 1 Dorsch und 1 Platte. Dafür gabs zu Mittag aber legga Fischbrötchen :m 

Abends wärmten wir uns in unserer Unterkunft kurz auf und verbrachten dann den Abend von 18.30 bis ca. 0.30 am Strand beim Haus. Dort hatten wir leiter keinen einzigen Biß mehr. 

Am Sonntag morgen teilte uns Knurri zu unserer Freude dann aber nit, dass wir es mit den Booten versuchen könnte. Also Ruten rausgeholt, Boote zu Wasser gelassen und schon gings los. 
Gegen 9.30 Uhr waren wir je zu zweit in einem 4,40m Boot auf der Ostsee und das Wetter zeigte sich von seiner besten Seite. Wir verbrachten einen wunderschönen Tag auf dem Wasser und konnten insgesamt gute 12-15 Dorsche zwischen 2 und ca. 3-4 kg und um die 15 Platten verhaften. Knurri trug einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Anteil an diesem Erfolg #6 #6 
Gegen 15 Uhr fuhren wir dann wieder zurück an Land, versogten die Boote und verarbeiteten den Fisch. 
Jeder von uns 3en konnte gute 4-5 KG Fisch sein eigen nennen und so brachen wir gegen 18 Uhr zur Heimfahrt auf.

Fazit: Ein sehr schönes und erlebnisreiches Wochenende bei einem sehr freundlichen und herzlichen Vermieter und unter verantwortungsvoller und sehr bemühter Betreuung durch die Beiden zu einem wirklich guten Preis!!!!
Und Fisch konnten wa trotz widriger Bedingungen auch noch mitnehmen, was will man mehr? :m :m :m :m 

Ach ja, die Rückfahrt fiel dann wegen meiner beiden rauchenden Freunde doch etwas länger aus |krach: |krach: |krach: Aber wir sind ja Pädagogen und können drüber reden   

So weit erstmal, 

Flo

P.S.: Knurri und Bernd wir kommen wieder!!! (Soll keine Drohung sein #h )


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

#6 #6 #6 sauberer Bericht 

Die Dorsche können sich ja echt sehen lassen #6

Mich hat die "Kleinboot-Sucht" mittlerweile voll erwischt... freue mich schon auf die Saison


----------



## mj23 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

schöner bericht.

ich freue mich auch schon auf meinen nächsten termin bei knurri. dorsche angeln vom kleinen boot ist der hammer!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. November 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Schöne fische.Auf Pilker wenn auf welche#


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Hallo,
danke für den schönen Bericht. Da habt ihr doch super geangelt. #6 Petri Heil.


----------



## Free78 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Hi,

Pilker waren alles Eisele orange/gelb und rot/schwarz von 50-110 Gramm. Wobei Ralf den schönsten Dorsch auf was silber/grün/blaues gefangen hat, dürfte auch so um die 100 Gramm gelegen haben.

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. November 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Freue mich natürlich riesig wenn es euch gefallen hat und auf ein Wiedersehen natürlich auch.
Ab nächstes Jahr mit neuen Booten und noch mehr Plätze für die Übernachtung.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

@ MS
Wann bist du mal wieder oben.
Ich hätte ja noch einmal Lust im alten Jahr.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Hi Knurri,
das entscheidet das Wetter. Dieses WE bin ich erst mal beim Bibercup. Den Rest der Wochenenden habe ich noch nichts vor und wenn das Wetter passt wollte ich auch noch mal Boot fahren. Mal sehen wie es wird und wann was geht.


----------



## Altbiertrinker (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Hi,
war einer der drei Pädagogen. Auch von mir nochmal ein großes Kompliment an Knurri und Bernd. Das war echt eine super Sache. Drei Tage Angeln ersetzen einen teuren Urlaub.

Alles gute

Christian

P.S. Lang lebe Fortuna Düsseldorf


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

@Altbiertrinker
Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard. 

Du sagst es sehr treffend: 





> Drei Tage Angeln ersetzen einen teuren Urlaub.


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Na, ein sauberer Bericht!  Freut mich auch immer, wenn man schöne Tage in Meschendorf erleben darf. Durfte ich aus Zeitgründen nur leider viel zu selten dies Jahr... 

Aber so mal nebenbei: "Altbiertrinker" aus Kölle??? :q Passt das denn???

PS: ich trinke gerne 'n Kölsch und auch Alt.... (ich weis..... )


----------



## Altbiertrinker (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Danke Franz für das herzliche Willkommen. 
Hallo Franky,
Du hast schon recht, dass passt eigentlich nicht aber ich musste wegen dem Beruf nach Köln ziehen. Tat mir auch sehr weh. Bin in der Nähe von Düsseldorf augewachsen. Veruche in Köln jetzt ein bisschen Entwicklungshilfe zu leisten. Aber es gibt auch nette Kölner.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Franky (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *



			
				christian schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt auch nette Kölner.


Jepp! Nette Leute findet man normalerweise überall!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

@ Altbiertrinker
Hat nicht einer von euch ein große Watthose gesucht. 
Schau mal da.
http://www.bigcamo.com/itasca-big-man-boy-waders.php


----------



## dorschiie (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *



			
				Altbiertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> war einer der drei Pädagogen. Auch von mir nochmal ein großes Kompliment an Knurri und Bernd. Das war echt eine super Sache. Drei Tage Angeln ersetzen einen teuren Urlaub.
> 
> Alles gute
> ...


kann sein das ich blind werde und mir die finger beim schreiben abfallen .
*aber ein kölner ,der alt trinkt und auch noch fortune ist ?*
muss ja ein netter mensch sein.
*willkommen im board.*


----------



## Altbiertrinker (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

@ Knurri,
das mit der großen Watthose war ich! Danke für den Tip.

Gruß 

Altbiertrinker:#2:


----------



## Altbiertrinker (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

@ dorschiie,

bin ja nur Kölner Immi! #c . Aufgewachsen bin ich in der Nähe von Düsseldorf und deshalb auch in meinem Herzen ein Düsseldorfer.|stolz: 
Bin nur wegen dem Beruf hier.

Gruß 

Altbiertrinker


Lang lebe Fortuna Düsseldorf!


----------



## dorschiie (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

dann ist es ja gut. 
pass auf dich auf die versuchen alles um dich einzubürgern.


----------



## Altbiertrinker (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Knurri an der Ostsee, 3 Pädagogen an der Ostsee *

Versuchen die immer wieder. Klappt aber nicht. Düsseldorfer zu sein ist halt eine Lebenseinstellung


----------

